# VLCJ



## t0mM3k (16. Jul 2011)

Hallo an alle Java Freaks 
ich habe eine Funkkamera, die ihre Daten auf 2,4GHz an einen Receiver übertragt.
Dieser ist mit einem Adapter an meinem PC über USB angeschlossen.
Diesen Livestream mit dem VLC Mediaplayer abzuspielen ist ein Klacks 
Treiber sind installiert, und im VLC muss man lediglich "Aufnahmegerät auswählen" und dann den entsprechenden Treiber auswählen: Tada der Stream läuft.

Nun möchte ich dieses Videobild in meine Java-Software einbinden.
Die Software ist schon fertig, abgesehen von dem Video. Habe ein großes Panel im Frame gelassen wo das Video später rein soll. 
Da JVLC schon tot ist, bin ich nun über VLCJ gestolpert und wollte diese Bibliothek nun nutzen. Allerdings hab ich in den APIs noch keinen brauchbaren Hinweis gefunden wie man auf die angeschlossenen Aufnahmegeräte zugreifen kann.
Hat jemand dazu einen Hinweis oder einen Tipp. Bin auch über alternative Lösungsansätze glücklich 

Danke für jeden Hinweis den ihr mir zu meinem Problem geben könnt 

schönes Wochenende euch noch


----------



## Sonecc (18. Jul 2011)

In meiner Erinnerung geistert herum, dass man Videos über Inputstreams laden kann und das bedeuted, dass du "nur" einen Inputstream zu deinem Gerät aufbauen musst und dann kannst du das mit vlcj anzeigen

Insgesamt wäre deine Frage aber in der Google Group sehr gut aufgehoben. Dort wird man dir sicher eine gute Antwort geben können:

http://groups.google.com/group/vlcj


----------



## t0mM3k (18. Jul 2011)

okay, erstmal danke für die antwort 

ja "nur" einen inputstream aufzubauen klingt ja schonmal sehr einfach :noe: ^^
ansonsten werd ich auch mal auf der geposteten seite meine frage stellen.

ich kam nur auf vlcj, weil ich ja weiß, dass hardware (grade Usb) nicht allzueinfach über java abzugreifen ist. da ich das video aber einwand-prima mit dem vlc-player abspielen kann, dachte ich mir, es ist vllt einfacher, eine instanz des VLC in meine software einzubasteln, und darin dann den stream abzuspielen.

ich bin natürlich auch gerne für andere vorschläge zu haben 

habt ihr denn noch ideen???

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## pexx (21. Jul 2011)

möglicherweise kann dir DSJ da weiterhelfen. damit kannst du ne ganze menge videoquellen ansprechen.


----------



## Kr0e (21. Jul 2011)

Dann wäre es aber Unsinn Java zu verwenden, da man mit DX ja sowieso auf Windows getrimmt ist. Mit C# wäre das alles um einiges einfacher, da DirectShow ja Teil der Sprache ist. Beim Thema Media muss man sich sowieso fragen, ob es das wert ist....


----------



## t0mM3k (21. Jul 2011)

> Beim Thema Media muss man sich sowieso fragen, ob es das wert ist....



Da geb ich dir auf jeden Fall recht, allerdings hab ich ja (wie gesagt) die Steuerungssoftware in Java geschrieben. Und in der Software is noch ein großes leeres JPanel wo das Video rein soll.

Wäre also schon angenehm da irgendeine Java-Lösung zu finden 

Bin mit VLCJ schon ziemlich weit gekommen, aber leider kommen dann irgendwelche nichtssagenden Loggings beim Abspielversuch des Streams (Ähneln am Anfang sehr den VLC loggings, aber dann bricht der VLCJ aus unersichtlichen Gründen ab).
Angeblich soll es wohl ein VLC Fehler sein und kein VLCJ Fehler, jedenfalls habe ich bei dieser Bibliothek keinen Ansatz mehr


----------

